

Interview with reddit cofounder Alexis Ohanian - cdthsnk
http://lambdaphant.com/blog/interview-with-reddit-cofounder-alexis-ohanian

======
runjake
I would've liked to see more meat, but a good little quick read.

Summary:

\- I'm a non-technical but savvy founder.

\- Advice to younger crowd: start creating, start sharing.

\- Being a startup outside an area with angel investors is hard; utilize HN
and other startup web presences in those cases.

\- I'm still young and have plenty in mind.

\- I don't have outside hobbies, I enjoy my work.

